# Olympus shop / products



## Macroen (Jul 18, 2008)

Anybody based in Dubai who knows where to pick up some Olympus products (charger and lens)? All the main shop in the malls only sell Canon / Nikon. I have called the official dealer but no answer so far.

TY


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Have you tried Jumbo? They seems stock a lot of brands!


----------



## silverrey (Sep 27, 2008)

yes try jumbo, otherwise the malls are the only place.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Have you tried buying on line


----------



## Macroen (Jul 18, 2008)

Jumbo does not have Olympus....


----------



## Macroen (Jul 18, 2008)

Macca, which shops online can you recommend here? Or are you refering to UK / USA online shops?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

i'm actually Australian, and have some favourites back there and have been trying source some here I still use my Aussie ones and family will forward on to me here. Still trying will let you know if I come up with something


----------



## Macroen (Jul 18, 2008)

ok, thanks 

this is the official dealer (phone calls and emails are unanswered....does somebody knows we there are located?): 

Al Sayegh Imaging & Photography Equipment LLC.
P.O.Box 55106, Dubai U.A.E.
•	Digital Camera
Tel 971) 4-266 3200
Fax 971) 4–266 9964
E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Macroen said:


> ok, thanks
> 
> this is the official dealer (phone calls and emails are unanswered....does somebody knows we there are located?):
> 
> ...


Al Sayegh | Contact Us > Showrooms and Branches. Check that email address as it looks like you typed it wrong (according to what's on the website anyway!)

I would suggest you give them a call and take the opportunity to ask them about the products that you need. You certainly do not want to drive all the way down there to find that they do not stock what you want.


----------



## Macroen (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok thanks  will let you know of the result.


----------

